# Identify



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi,
Can anyone identify these rocks, I can get a awesome deal on them and I want to make sure there safe for my cichlid tank.

Thanks all, Steve.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think the pic is close enough to the rocks to figure out what they are even when I expand the pic.


----------

